# Titan FC 19: French vs Krause



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Titan Fighting Championships 19
Date: Jul 28, 2011
Location: Kansas City, Kansas
Venue: Memorial Hall
Broadcast: HDNet


















* Bobby Lashley vs. Eddie Sanchez
* Rob Kimmons vs. TBA
* James Krause vs. TBA​


> A heavyweight scrap between Bobby Lashley (6-1) and UFC and Bellator Fighting Championships veteran Eddie Sanchez (12-5) will headline this month's Titan Fighting Championships 19 event.
> 
> HDNet officials recently announced the matchup. The all-high definition channel airs the evening's main card.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/event/838/titan-fighting-championships-19.mma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lashley takes this with ease. I was at Sanchez's fight against Mike Whitehead and Whitehead took him down and held him down with ease over and over leaving me with little question as to wether or not Lashley can do the same. If you seen how horrible of shape Whitehead looked in for that fight you wouldn't question it either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree that Lashley will take this as well. If someone has problems against Mike Whitehead then they will get crushed by Lashley. I wonder how long Lashley will be in minor promotions.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I see an upset. i'm going for Sanchez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Sanchez does win then he's obviously a spoiler to Lashley's rebound. Personally I think Lashley should've stuck to Strikeforce and rebounded there. He might've become an alternate for the Grand Prix.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

both suck, lashley has abysmal cardio, ok wrestling, and bad stand up and it was pretty damn bad how he lost to griggs, those wwe roids have wrecked him for mma competition he's no lesnar


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember it took a while for Lesnar to get fully acclimated to MMA competition as well. He got one warm-up match and then in his UFC debut he was all over the place. Now he is a UFC fighter.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, but Lashley won't ever make it to the UFC imo.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

True, he maybe a freak show all of his life. But remember he is in these minor promotions because he's trying to improve as a fighter. He is taking this seriously regardless of everyone else's opinion.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I know he's taking seriously. I reckon he could make it into Bellator or Strikeforce again maybe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Bellator could definately happen. If he went into Strikeforce I could see a MMA fight with Lesnar in the making. Lashley would only add to what is becoming the powerhouse.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like Lashley and think he could be a poor mans Brock Lesnar. But he needs to get his cardio up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well for the most part he is kind've a Lesnar. They are both freaks of nature. Though Brock has kind've been more secluded recently.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

With the most intriguing fighter they had scratched, French vs Krause is the new main event:



> Former professional wrestling superstar Bobby Lashley (6-1) has been forced to withdraw from next week's Titan Fighting Championship 19 event due to personal reasons.
> 
> Titan Fighting Championship officials on Friday morning announced the heavyweight's removal from the card, simultaneously promoting a 160-pound catchweight fight between Clay French (18-6) and James Krause (12-3) to the evening's main event.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24523/las...ench-vs-krause-evinger-vs-mcmann-headline.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the fact that Sara McMann has been on a role recently. Here is an Olympic Silver medalist going out and taking names alot. She will do this card and then the ProElite fight.


----------

